# Mac and UCA202 troubleshooting



## Derrick Friesen (Jul 6, 2011)

I just purchased the Behringer UCA 202 and im having trouble installing it to my mac. This was the last piece of the puzzle for me to be able to use REW for my woofer. And im unsure what im doing wrong. It says on the box "Mac Compatible" Yet no green light!

And help is much appreciated!

This is showing the unit and the box beside it. Notice the compatibility with mac icon and look the optical red is sure showing!








This is the setup


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

> There's no point in with-holding relevant system information when seeking help .
> Really,,, it's best to not leave us guessing as to; what computer hardware do you have and what is the OS of that hardware ???
> "I got a Mac" doesn't cut it . :rolleyesno:

> Having said that, maybe the UCA202 is simply no longer "universally" compatible with every Mac OS .

> You should check with Behringer as to whether or not this card works with your specific Mac & it's OS ( fyi; OS "Lion" has created a few compatibility issues with some legacy SC cards / perhaps the UCA202 doesn't like "Lion" ) . 

<> :sn:


----------



## Derrick Friesen (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks for you imput Earlk. 

Alright, let me try this again. haha

Mac mini, version 10.7.2 (lion) If more info needed please specify. Dont know what is needed.
Behringer UCA202 
Denon DRA 297 (stereo amplifier)
Behringer BFD
Wrekhorn (I dont know much about it but it is acting as my low frequency filter)
CCS Trio12APR15 

Please, if there is more information needed I can provide.

Thanks


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

> Alright, let me try this again.


Thanks !

Since you're not getting any indication ( green light ) of USB power it could be either ;

> A bad USB buss ( though not that likely ). To check ; plug in something else that needs USB power to see if it works .

> As mentioned , maybe OS "Lion" doesn't support the UCA202 . Check with Behringer ( by emailing them ) for compatibilty with your OS .

<. :sn:


----------



## Derrick Friesen (Jul 6, 2011)

Okay, I have dug out a old pc with windows xp running on it. Downloaded a version of REW for windows, installed and working on 5.0, keep in mind i don't have internet hooked up to this pc.

Im pretty sure that when I plug the USB 202 into the pc it recognizes the card. (still no Green light) There is a popup saying "audio device connected", then "You must restart your computer for it to take affect" So I do so. Then a "end program" window comes up. CardReaderLookupWindow - This program is not responding. Unbelievable!! "End Now" and computer restarts. NEXT!

Now for wiring and connections, I have my RadioShack set at 100db (is this something i will have to experiment with?) with rca to right line in of the usb 202. Then out from usb 202 to line in of receiver. 

Im not sure how to configure preferences for levels for my woofer or anything about REW for that matter. 
In REW preferences i have selected in the drop down menus USB Audio CODEC for both output and input.
(I thought maybe it would say like UCA202 or something that resembled the product) And when i check levels i cant get them to match by twisting the volume button on the usb 202, but by changing the db dial on the radioshack to 70 db to get it close. Plus the pitch i hear is coming out of my mids and highs not my woofer. Then I press calculate, next, next, run sweep, finish, and close preference window then a graph is there?!?! 

:scratch::yikes::foottap:

all these emotions flood me. 

Thanks for listening.


----------



## Derrick Friesen (Jul 6, 2011)

Also, I created a account with Behringer and logged a troubleshooting ticket with them.


----------



## Derrick Friesen (Jul 6, 2011)

The SPL & Phase tab is selected and the graph looks like .


----------



## Derrick Friesen (Jul 6, 2011)

Poop


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

Derrick,

> How about posting a screen-capture of your ( XP-based ) sound-card calibration ?

 * Posting a Graph Info : *



> Im pretty sure that when I plug the USB 202 into the pc it recognizes the card. (still no Green light) There is a popup saying "audio device connected",


> Okay, it sounds like your UCA202 has a defective USB indicator light . If possible , exchange it at the retailers .



> Now for wiring and connections, I have my RadioShack set at 100db (is this something i will have to experiment with?) with rca to right line in of the usb 202. Then out from usb 202 to line in of receiver.


> Typically, most set the RS meter range to 70 or 80 db ( C-Weighted ) .



> In REW preferences i have selected in the drop down menus USB Audio CODEC for both output and input.



> "USB Audio CODEC" is the correct selection for both input & output device ( within REWs preferences window ) . 



> And when i check levels i cant get them to match by twisting the volume button on the usb 202, but by changing the db dial on the radioshack to 70 db to get it close. Plus the pitch i hear is coming out of my mids and highs not my woofer.


> That "volume" knob on the 202 only controls levels for the headphones output .
> BTW, keep that little switch for "Monitor" ( on the 202 ) in the "off" position . 
> That "pitch" is most likely unwanted acoustic feedback ( if you have the monitor switch "on" ) .

:sn:


----------



## LastButNotLeast (Sep 14, 2011)

Derrick Friesen said:


> Now for wiring and connections, I have my RadioShack set at 100db (is this something i will have to experiment with?) with rca to right line in of the usb 202. Then out from usb 202 to line in of receiver.


So the signal is going from the meter to the receiver?! 

IIRC, when I used my mini (since its sound card was much better than my notebook's), the meter plugs into the microphone in of the mini. The headphone out goes to the receiver. I don't think you need the 202 for anything.
Michael


----------



## Derrick Friesen (Jul 6, 2011)

Earlk, Thank you for all your help. I have contacted the online store and they will be reaching me durring the week for the return information. I will look into getting a screenshot for you soon. Also is there a wright up I can read about the preferences that I need to properly, set levels, calibrate, tune? Im not experienced in the technical terms and all the settings in which I see in REW. Im a very meticulous person when it comes to my interests. I like to know as much as i can with all about my hobbies!

LastButNotLeast,
Yes, From my Radioshack out, to the right channel in on the UCA 202 plugged into the usb of my pc. Then right channel out from uca 202 too right channel in of my receiver.


----------



## Derrick Friesen (Jul 6, 2011)

Earlk, Would you like the screen capture of the preferences screen or what i received as a graph?


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

> Earlk, Would you like the screen capture of the preferences screen or what i received as a graph?


> What you received as a calibration graph for your soundcard ( generated just after you ran the loopback for the UCA202 ) .

:sn:


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

> Also is there a wright up I can read about the preferences that I need to properly, set levels, calibrate, tune?


> I'm not aware of any specific guide that describes how to best set levels within the many boxes found in the preferences window . 

> Generally the idea is to get the output to read @ minus 10 to 12 db and then match the input levels to that ( all the while using the various level controls to achieve this goal ).

<> :sn:


----------



## LastButNotLeast (Sep 14, 2011)

Derrick Friesen said:


> LastButNotLeast,
> Yes, From my Radioshack out, to the right channel in on the UCA 202 plugged into the usb of my pc. Then right channel out from uca 202 too right channel in of my receiver.


That's what I'm saying: get rid of the 202, RS to mic in, headphone out to receiver.
Michael


----------



## Derrick Friesen (Jul 6, 2011)

Alright, so what has been happening so far is I have been trying to trasfer files from my pc to the mac then post them here :rolleyesno: UHH! no fun!

Then i receive an update from LastButNotLeast. And thank you very much for your imput :clap: Because so far I have REW running on my mac, checked levels, Calibratied. Boom, Got a graph on my Mac! :T Super stoked on this. Thanks buddy!

REW said it detectid clipping! And by the looks of it. I don't have the wreckhorn setup right. Plus the driver bottomed out just a little. It wasn't crazy.

And here she is, Let me know how im doing.









View attachment 33596


----------



## Derrick Friesen (Jul 6, 2011)

So first off, Thank you Earlk and Michael for your help. I wouldn't have been able to do this without you guys! So now I would like to know information about setting levels properly, and calibration of my RS meter please.

Here is a second measurement that I took. I have removed the Reckhorn from this test. No clipping and no driver bottoming out! :T


----------



## Derrick Friesen (Jul 6, 2011)

And here is a levels screen


----------



## LastButNotLeast (Sep 14, 2011)

Your soundcard loopback should look like this:


----------



## LastButNotLeast (Sep 14, 2011)

You should probably go through the help files again. They're very well written and will save you a lot of time. For example, you probably haven't calibrated your meter to REW's, since I doubt very much you're getting output of 150dB. And that's different from the calibration file for the meter itself.
But it's good to see you heading in the right direction. Enjoy.
Michael


----------



## Derrick Friesen (Jul 6, 2011)

Micheal, when you say "soundcard loopback", does that mean that this graph that you have posted is what my goal should be? And im not looking to measure my mids and highs but just the woofer for now. That is the impression that im getting from your graph post :dontknow: 

Later, when i get off work i will read over the help/tip menus and see if i can understand them again. i'm not much of a literate person. I don't know many of the terms/technical stuff. But ill just keep doing my research.

Thanks again 
Derrick

ps. This hobby is awesome!


----------



## LastButNotLeast (Sep 14, 2011)

That's just a loopback to make sure your sound card is connected and working properly. As I said, take the help files one by one; they're not all that technical, and will show you what to do and how it should look. Patience helps more than literacy. 
And keep track of all your original settings!


----------



## Derrick Friesen (Jul 6, 2011)

Here is my soundcard loopback...


----------



## Derrick Friesen (Jul 6, 2011)

So here is a proper levels screen. Does this look correct? I had my RS meter at 110 db and my receiver at -12 with my mac at 15 out of the 16 volume selection bars (thats as far as i will go for volume). And in my audio midi setup i have the input at 19 db.

Also I took another measurement. Things are still looking wonky. I cant be hitting these pressure levels! There is no way. Something in my settings/levels/calibration is off!

I can't wait to start fiddling with the BFD and have this thing tuned! Im getting close!


----------



## LastButNotLeast (Sep 14, 2011)

Click on "SPL Meter," then "calibrate."


----------



## Derrick Friesen (Jul 6, 2011)

Okay, ill give that a try tonight. For the most part im on the right track? What about my RS meter being at 110bd? and not at 70db?


----------



## LastButNotLeast (Sep 14, 2011)

You will have to change that as part of the calibration process. REW will give you a target; use that.


----------



## Derrick Friesen (Jul 6, 2011)

Success?!

AV receiver is at -22, Audio midi (internal sound card) input is 18db, Mac volume is maxed, RS meter is at 100db (calibrated). The volume is lower that what I have had it before. It was detecting clipping if i went louder. But I think I got it! :T

Here is my measurement...


----------



## Derrick Friesen (Jul 6, 2011)

Here is a new measurement at proper listening levels.

Time to tune!? :unbelievable:


----------



## Derrick Friesen (Jul 6, 2011)

Am I getting the right idea here? Will my BFD help me out with that crazy huge drop?


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

> Am I getting the right idea here?


Well, sort of .

(i) SPL Meter Range

> When using the RS SPL meter as your main pickup mic, you need to make sure that the meter is set to the correct reading range ( ie ; the range where you start to see meter movement if its the old analog model ). 
> That range is typically the 70 or 80 db range .

(ii) SPL Graph, Vertical Range

> The recommended range here spans 60 db . 45 to 105db ( bottom to top )


:sn:


----------



## Derrick Friesen (Jul 6, 2011)

Let me try this out.
Is it not appropriate to be measuring at a moderate to high listening level for propor results?! Im getting needle movement at 110db. Also I have a passive radiator setup. Its a CSS 12" down firing with a 15" PR Side firing.
I do have 11 washers of the 20 washers given. Room is 16 x 12 with 8" ceiling.

TRIO12 in 92 liters net volume – tuned to 21.5Hz 

20 inch external cube 
Bash 500 
HPF 18.7 hz (modified amp)
1 db boost 25-30 hz 
500 watts to reach Xmax 
495 grams (11 washers) added to the PR


----------



## Derrick Friesen (Jul 6, 2011)

Also before I take any more measurements. 

From REW.

Check Levels generates a subwoofer or speaker calibration signal at the Sweep Level (the level at which REW generates its measurement sweep, -12dB FS by default). The replay volume controls, AV processor volume and (if necessary) the Sweep Level need to be adjusted to achieve the in-room SPL at which you wish to measure, typically 75dB. This level should be checked using your SPL meter, if the SPL is lower or higher than desired adjust the AV processor volume (preferred) or the Sweep Level (if connected directly to an equaliser, subwoofer or amplifier). The initial setting for the AV processor volume should be the same as you normally use for listening.

Im sure with people and there systems that they have been investing in are playing there stuff louder than 75dB! When I have my RS SPL meter at 75dB the woofer isn't doing much work whatsoever.


----------



## Derrick Friesen (Jul 6, 2011)

So, here is another measurement with a target that I found in REW. I have moved my RS meter to a more accurate position.


----------



## doraymon (Dec 11, 2013)

Hi Guys I'm having problems with REW and my Mac. I'm using a UCA202 and OS X 10.9.1.

Can you check the description of the problem here: LINK

I would appreciate your help.


----------

